# marramiau! com a renec



## Mph redux

ei, 
avui a la feina he sentit aquesta expressió de renec i m'he commocionat!

Ha estat per telèfon, una dona gran ha demanat per tal persona, jo li he dit que no hi era i ella ha respós: "marramiau! ja trucaré més tard"

ho havieu sentit mai?
és genial no?

slts
mph


----------



## Dixie!

Que graciosa, aquesta dona!


----------



## ajohan

Ara ens fa falta l'Ernest (l'expert en aquesta mena de coses) per explicar-nos que vol dir.


----------



## soupdragon78

no és el so que fan els gats???


----------



## ernest_

soupdragon78 said:


> no és el so que fan els gats???



Normalment fan miau. Quan els hi dones una puntada de peu, llavors sí que fan marramiau


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Brutal, Redux! I no em sobta la teva commoció (o emoció?)

La veritat és que desconec si *marramiau* pot ser una expressió (pel que dius, entenc que en la testa d'aquesta dona és una paràfrasi de "vaja!" o fins i tot dels "casuns" que comentavem l'altre dia), però gràcies per compartir-ho: a mi també m'emociona saber que encara queda gent que pot arribar a aquests nivells de creativitat/originalitat amb la llengua  -com s'amic de Sóller-.

Per cert, nois, que jo penso que també sempre he dit *marramiau* (ara em feu dubtar...); però en el "dicciu" només hi ha marrameu i marramau: marrameu


----------



## soupdragon78

ernest_ said:


> Normalment fan miau. Quan els hi dones una puntada de peu, llavors sí que fan marramiau



 Bwahajaja! 
Crec que robaré aquesta paraula. A veure si ho fem de moda...


----------



## su123

Boness!!

Jo sí que l'he sentida, aquesta expressió i crec que fins i tot l'he fet servir, però no en un context de sorpresa, sinó en un context de suspicàcia. Quan et diuen una cosa que no te la creus o consideres que hi ha alguna cosa darrera de la situació, llavors dius "marramiau!!"
També diem "marramiau" i no "marrameu" tal com apunta la Traductora que hi posa al diccionari.


----------



## betulina

Hosti, jo no ho havia sentit mai; realment curiós, Mph! Em sembla que si m'ho fan em quedo de pasta de moniato!  Molt bona!!! 



su123 said:


> Jo sí que l'he sentida, aquesta expressió i crec que fins i tot l'he fet servir, però no en un context de sorpresa, sinó en un context de suspicàcia. Quan et diuen una cosa que no te la creus o consideres que hi ha alguna cosa darrera de la situació, llavors dius "marramiau!!"
> També diem "marramiau" i no "marrameu" tal com apunta la Traductora que hi posa al diccionari.



En lloc de dir "aquí hi ha gat amagat", fas el gat directament, no?


----------



## Dixie!

su123 said:


> Boness!!
> 
> Jo sí que l'he sentida, aquesta expressió i crec que fins i tot l'he fet servir, però no en un context de sorpresa, sinó en un context de suspicàcia. Quan et diuen una cosa que no te la creus o consideres que hi ha alguna cosa darrera de la situació, llavors dius "marramiau!!"
> També diem "marramiau" i no "marrameu" tal com apunta la Traductora que hi posa al diccionari.



Jo també l'he sentida en aquest context, com també "mèu"  

"Si ell et diu que no hi vagis, mèu!, alguna en porta de cap".


----------



## su123

Dixie! said:


> Jo també l'he sentida en aquest context, com també "mèu"
> 
> "Si ell et diu que no hi vagis, mèu!, alguna en porta de cap".


 

Sí, sí "mèu" també, quasi potser més que "marramiau"


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

betulina said:


> En lloc de dir "aquí hi ha gat amagat", fas el gat directament, no?


 
Bona, Betu! 



Dixie! said:


> Jo també l'he sentida en aquest context, com també "mèu"


 


su123 said:


> Sí, sí "mèu" també, quasi potser més que "marramiau"


 
Ostres, gent! Doncs jo mai no ho havia sentit: ni *marramiau*, ni *mèu*, ni cap imitació de soroll felí. Quina meravella, aquest foro! S'hi aprenen tantes coses... Tan debò fes traduccions més atractives, on els *marramiaus* i els *mèus* tinguessin cabuda, però aquesta no sol ser la sort del traductor.

Desitjos de bon divendres d'una que se'n va a la piscina a prendre el sol!


----------



## RIU

Hola, 

Aquesta expresió l'he sentida a gent gran precisament en el context que diu Mph, en lloc de dir que m'he equivocat o que alguna cosa surt malament. Fa moltíssim que no la sento, però.

Posa't crema TDP!


----------

